# How to change router bit



## Dan S. (Nov 9, 2010)

I have recently inherited a PowrKraft router kit #TEB 8547 sold by Montgomery Ward Co. many years ago. It's in great shape, however I can't find any place where a locking button, or a lever hold is located to open chuck to release bit. Was it lost or taken off? Only 1 nut on chuck, not like the normal 2, so wrench must not be involved at chuck just at bit. Any ideas? Also, would there be a value on this tool? THX.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Some of the old powerkraft had a 2 wrench system, one for the nut and for the arbor shaft, look for some flats spots on the shaft...

"value " = about 10.oo ,sorry

But this should make your day ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Powr-Kr...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4153e4946c
=========




Dan S. said:


> I have recently inherited a PowrKraft router kit #TEB 8547 sold by Montgomery Ward Co. many years ago. It's in great shape, however I can't find any place where a locking button, or a lever hold is located to open chuck to release bit. Was it lost or taken off? Only 1 nut on chuck, not like the normal 2, so wrench must not be involved at chuck just at bit. Any ideas? Also, would there be a value on this tool? THX.


----------



## Dan S. (Nov 9, 2010)

Bobj3: Excellent info. Thank you. Reply time quite good, 16 minutes, WOW ! ! Reply time SUPER ! !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Your Welcome,,I have a box thing  I still have the metal box for one of the old PowerKraft tools (hand power planner ) and they are neat, that's something you don't see anymore (metal tool boxes, for power hand tools) 

===




Dan S. said:


> Bobj3: Excellent info. Thank you. Reply time quite good, 16 minutes, WOW ! ! Reply time SUPER ! !


----------



## Dan S. (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Bob: when I got to shop, found I could not see shaft at all. I'm not the brightest bulb in the package. After removing base, could not see anything. Turned router on, and low and behold, the on/off button had word "LOCK" imbedded. Guess what it locked! In case anyone else asks, tell them to read what things say. Bit 1 3/4" long. Appears to be max. bit length. Removed Bit: M/W/ 1/4 #84-8585. Thx for your troubles.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

That's GREAT now you can make some chips  you may want to post in under Others header (PowerKraft routers) for others to see I'm sure it will help some one down the road. 

Other & Specialty - Router Forums

=========



Dan S. said:


> Hi Bob: when I got to shop, found I could not see shaft at all. I'm not the brightest bulb in the package. After removing base, could not see anything. Turned router on, and low and behold, the on/off button had word "LOCK" imbedded. Guess what it locked! In case anyone else asks, tell them to read what things say. Bit 1 3/4" long. Appears to be max. bit length. Removed Bit: M/W/ 1/4 #84-8585. Thx for your troubles.


----------

